

Mac Pro petition gains traction as pro users seek information - fuzzythinker
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/05/25/mac_pro_petition_gains_traction_as_pro_users_seek_information.html

======
michaelpinto
Something that struck me recently while looking at a photo of Steve Jobs in
his last days at his home office -- Jobs owned an iMac. The minute I looked at
that I sort of realized that the Mac Pro will be doomed over the long term. I
even wonder how long of a shelf life the iMac will have? Most computers that
Apple is selling are portables -- and they seem to be the one company with the
lease amount of sentimentality. It's going to be sad in the future when the
company that commercialized the PC market with the Apple II will stop making
PCs.

